# What the hells the matter with some drivers :=(



## johnnyb47 (12 Dec 2018)

Hi and hope you've all had a good day.
Most nights I can go out for a ride and it's hassle free, regarding fellow motorist that we have to share the roads with, but occasionally there will be a night were it seems all the jerks will be out in force. Tonight was one of those nights. In the 17 miles I did , I got abuse from 3 separate drivers. The first was a van driver. As he approached me he put his lights on full and deliberately swerve his vehicle towards me and shouted abuse. I hadn't a clue what he said but he sounded pretty angry. When I calmed down, I thought maybe my light may of dazzled him so I adjusted downwards a little and put it down to experience. A few miles further along, number 2 abusive driver come along. This time it was a 4x4 and the driver made a close pass on a quiet secluded road with the passenger shouting obscenities at me. I haven't a clue what hell that was about. I could only put it down to some youngsters messing around thinking they've invented the car. Finally the third lot of abuse tonight I got turned a bit nasty as I was now starting to get really peed off by it all. 
I had good tail wind behind me and cycling really well ,pushing an average of 20 mph for a good 7 miles or so. The car driver behind was inconvenienced by this for a minute or so, and drove close up behind me before giving me a close pass. A bit further down the road he got caught at lights and I duly filtered in front of him to get onto a cycle path. Blimey was I met with some abuse for doing that !
He was effing and blinding at me for holding him up further down the road and for filtering past him at the lights ! 
I was at boiling point by now and ended up giving him a piece of my mind. He soon piped down when he saw my ugly mug and realized I wasn't going to back down..
Now I'm back home and writing this, I'm starting to question is it me who's in the wrong more than I would admit to or is it just that a small minority of drivers really hate cyclists, and no matter how small the mistake a cyclist may make ,the motorist will make there life's hell on the road for it.
Anyway sorry for the negative sounding post but I just wanted to get it off my chest. 
All the very best,
Johnny


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2018)

There are idiots everywhere.


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Dec 2018)

Ignore them, you'll never win against someone too stupid to contemplate their own faults.


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Dec 2018)

Your absolutely right. I should just ignore these idiots. Biting back at them feels right at the time, but once back home I do regret it as I think it just winds me up even more when I lose my cool with these clowns


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi and hope you've all had a good day.
> Now I'm back home and writing this, I'm starting to question is it me who's in the wrong more than I would admit to or is it just that *a small minority of drivers really hate cyclists, and no matter how small the mistake a cyclist may make ,the motorist will make there life's hell on the road for it*.



That's your problem right there.

On the other hand I notice it clusters: I'll have no trouble for weeks and then three cars being awkward in a day. 

I think it's moon phases.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> Your absolutely right. I should just ignore these idiots. Biting back at them feels right at the time, but once back home I do regret it as I think it just winds me up even more when I lose my cool with these clowns



Wave and smile. It keep you calm and makes them madder than anything else you can do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2018)

Don't react when someone has a dangerous weapon in their hands. But get their registration noted if you felt seriously threatened,


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2018)

Rise above it and show your better then them. You will never win they aren’t the sort that will change as with anything for every mindless plank they will be many more who are just not into making trouble. We can’t avoid the knobs in tin boxers but we can more than deal with them by peddling away , holding firm and not carrying on our merry way. 

If they really do get you mad wait till they have gone past and no longer a issue then give them hell. Even if they will never hear you it sure make’s you feel better. So I’ve been told


----------



## Slick (12 Dec 2018)

I seem to notice it comes in clusters too. Difficult at the time but like everyone else says, try not to rise to the bait unless you have it on film.


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Don't react when someone has a dangerous weapon in their hands. But get their registration noted if you felt seriously threatened,


That is really good advice. I've slowly learnt over the short time I've been cycling to maintain my bike , cycle long distances etc (thanks to this great forum) but I'm still on on the learning curve of dealing with plonkers who think they can bully cyclists in there metal road going cages.


----------



## lane (12 Dec 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> Your absolutely right. I should just ignore these idiots. Biting back at them feels right at the time, but once back home I do regret it as I think it just winds me up even more when I lose my cool with these clowns



I think thats the right approach. That said I'm not always very good at taking my own advice, but like you never feel great for losing control with idiots. At the end of the day I'm just going to spoil my own ride.


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2018)

I hardly ever filter in front of the 1st car, preferring to slot into a gap one two cars back as every so often you get a nutter like that. The exception is Cambridge City Centre when a dozen or more cyclists often surround a car and if you wait back behind the car, that is waiting back behind other cyclists, you'd miss the lights ;-)


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Dec 2018)

I must admit I tend to join queues at lights and junctions rather than filtering to the front, especially if the cars in front have passed me recently. Quite regularly this results in other cyclists filtering past me to the front but I'm never in enough of a hurry to worry about that


----------



## Slick (12 Dec 2018)

To be honest I'll nearly always filter but like HLaB not always to the very front. Some cars pass me 4 times or more in the space of about 3 miles but that's not my problem. I haven't kept them back at all, it's just traffic.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2018)

Trouble is, if you act like a car and filter that's fine until they want you to act like a bike. Then suddenly you should be 'on the pavement'. 

It's your presence on the road that winds up this minority.


----------



## Slick (12 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trouble is, if you act like a car and filter that's fine until they want you to act like a bike. Then suddenly you should be 'on the pavement'.
> 
> It's your presence on the road that winds up this minority.


One young guy in a van months ago shouted out that I should pull in and let him pass, equally as pathetically and totally useless I shouted back that I would as long as he did the same whenever I was behind him in the Jag.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2018)

Sorry to hear you had a bad ride Johnny. Perhaps next time you should leave your "I love Brexit, Donald Trump, and Vlad Putin" T shirt at home.


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Dec 2018)

I just don't understand though why some drivers hate cyclists so much. Are they subconsciously jealous because we can actually cycle and get from A to B quicker and that were not clobbered by the high costs of motoring..I make no excuse ,but I too drive big mileages each year as public transport is not to great where I live , but over the 30 years of driving cars / trucks I've never had any altercations with a cyclist. I've seen a few dangerous situations with cyclists such as riding at night on busy roads with no lights etc ,but it's never escalated into any kind of road rage. I tell a lie , I did close pass a cyclist a few years back and got some abuse off him ,but I did stop further along and apologized for my bad driving. He was fine after I listened to him giving me the third degree .We ended up shaking hands and went our separate ways. I just don't understand all this competitiveness of " I drive a car" and I've always got more rights than you the cyclist mentality.


----------



## johnnyb47 (12 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad ride Johnny. Perhaps next time you should leave your "I love Brexit, Donald Trump, and Vlad Putin" T shirt at home.


Brilliant lol. :-) :-) :-) :-)


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2018)

With a lot of folk its not a specific cyclist car thing as such, its a something different thing. Some folk are just haters and will hate anything different :-(


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Dec 2018)

Such instances of abuse are really annoying, we all get them I guess when out cycling.
I used to get really upset, but between here and on other social media I've found out that I'm not the only one, now I'm more chilled about it.
At least I know they have seen me, punishment passes mean they want to scare, not to kill, one hopes.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's your problem right there.
> 
> On the other hand I notice it clusters: I'll have no trouble for weeks and then three cars being awkward in a day.
> 
> I think it's moon phases.


It's a Waxing Crescent Phase, not Full or New Moon.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

I've pulled in front, clear off, a skip lorry that pulled out past me at a red light. Phone in hand, which the driver saw. He didn't stay around long, but I had the vehicle registration an company name. Simple case of report him, to the police at the time, the company the following day.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Dec 2018)

*I was proceeding on green at some traffic lights. One car went through the red, almost left hooking me. On the other side, ANOTHER car went through the red, nearly right hooking me. I eventually caught up with one and banged on his roof so hard, he dropped his phone. 




*Stolen from Twitter, not actually a real life experience for me thankfully.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Dec 2018)

On the way back from work there's a dead straight narrow residential road, right hand side (ie, my side, in Germany remember?) is free, left hand side full of parked cars. Small gap about halfway down, visible all the way along.

So I'm riding along my side of this rather narrow road, and a BMW approaches the other end. She can see me clearly: It's daylight and I've got a light on. He pauses at the end but then comes to the conclusion I'll evaporate or something and starts driving towards me. 
I'm used to thinking for drivers so I stop opposite the only gap she can pull into to get around me and wait.
Driver stops about 20m in front of me.
I wait a bit.
Driver flashes headlights in the mistaken belief that either 1: I havent noticed the car in front of me or 2: they are in fact death rays and I'll vanish in a puff of smoke.
I wave and smile.
Apparanently flummoxed by this turn of events, the passenger opens the door as far as it will go with the parked cars and asks what I'm doing.
Playing dumb, I smile and point at the gap opposite me and ask "Didn't you want to pull in there?"
"Oh, gosh there's a _gap_..." Car edges forward and pulls onto their side of the road I nod encouragingly and give a thumbs up as the road in front clears.
Driver scowls.
I wave and ride off up the hill...


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the way back from work there's a dead straight narrow residential road, right hand side (ie, my side, in Germany remember?) is free, left hand side full of parked cars. Small gap about halfway down, visible all the way along.
> 
> So I'm riding along my side of this rather narrow road, and a BMW approaches the other end. She can see me clearly: It's daylight and I've got a light on. He pauses at the end but then comes to the conclusion I'll evaporate or something and starts driving towards me.
> I'm used to thinking for drivers so I stop opposite the only gap she can pull into to get around me and wait.
> ...


I'm sure we've all had that or similar. There's one bit on my commute exactly like you describe and more often than not white van man drives towards me wondering exactly at what point just do I evaporate. Their response is usually a mixture of anger and embarrassment.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...riders-bikes&usg=AOvVaw2dWATMU61SalV9JBBH8Cug


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Dec 2018)

I had a spate of similar a couple of months ago, at least one really nasty. It does have a big impact on you, even if you're generally pretty resilient. 

On the other hand, not had a single issue since, despite continuing my 100 miles a week commuting and a few other rides, so i guess that's well over 1000 miles incident free. 

They do seem to come in bunches somehow.

Ride safely, don't let the bastards grind you down.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Dec 2018)

Just smile and wave as suggested and shout out ' Smile, you're on camera' even if you haven't got one. That should make them pipe down.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2018)

Winter seems to make some motons more angry then the warmer months.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (13 Dec 2018)

It's the fairweather cyclists in their cars. They're jealous that the rest of us are so hardcore.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the way back from work there's a dead straight narrow residential road, right hand side (ie, my side, in Germany remember?) is free, left hand side full of parked cars. Small gap about halfway down, visible all the way along.
> 
> So I'm riding along my side of this rather narrow road, and a BMW approaches the other end. She can see me clearly: It's daylight and I've got a light on. He pauses at the end but then comes to the conclusion I'll evaporate or something and starts driving towards me.
> I'm used to thinking for drivers so I stop opposite the only gap she can pull into to get around me and wait.
> ...


Flashing the headlights has no other legal meaning than "I am here", but you already knew that. they were there.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2018)

I only got a couple of incidents on the road this summer. Both tourists. One in an open top sports job & the other predictably a 4x4.
Worse was when I cycled a couple of miles to visit friends. A distant relative was there who was a lorry driver. He quickly started telling me he hated cyclists and if I got in front of his 44 tonnes I would soon learn my place if I got in his way etc. My host was a bit concerned and was mouthing behind him telling me to back off since he was aware I do not suffer such people peacefully. I left before the fisticuffs started.
This was quite unprovoked other than that I arrived by bike. Dangerous bampot.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Dec 2018)

oldwheels said:


> Dangerous bampot.


Yup, self-declared nutter...


----------



## Johnno260 (13 Dec 2018)

I have noticed this happens in clusters like others have said, nothing for ages then a host of random abuse.

In each instance my guilt seems to be I was using a bike, worst instance was a coke bottle with what looked like urine in it being thrown at me.

I have stopped reacting back as you can’t sway these peoples minds, they have made a judgement and will stick with it, and too many nut jobs around. 

When a guy told me earlier this week to get a rear light or he will run me other I did retort better go to spec savers but that was all.

If you get kids cruising around with their mates they will throw abuse to look big, I now avoid Friday night cycling as all the crazies come out.


----------



## Sixmile (13 Dec 2018)

oldwheels said:


> I only got a couple of incidents on the road this summer. Both tourists. One in an open top sports job & the other predictably a 4x4.
> Worse was when I cycled a couple of miles to visit friends. A distant relative was there who was a lorry driver. He quickly started telling me he hated cyclists and if I got in front of his 44 tonnes I would soon learn my place if I got in his way etc. My host was a bit concerned and was mouthing behind him telling me to back off since he was aware I do not suffer such people peacefully. I left before the fisticuffs started.
> This was quite unprovoked other than that I arrived by bike. Dangerous bampot.



and that is why some relatives are distant!


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2018)

oldwheels said:


> I only got a couple of incidents on the road this summer. Both tourists. One in an open top sports job & the other predictably a 4x4.
> Worse was when I cycled a couple of miles to visit friends. A distant relative was there who was a lorry driver. He quickly started telling me he hated cyclists and if I got in front of his 44 tonnes I would soon learn my place if I got in his way etc. My host was a bit concerned and was mouthing behind him telling me to back off since he was aware I do not suffer such people peacefully. I left before the fisticuffs started.
> This was quite unprovoked other than that I arrived by bike. Dangerous bampot.



With stated intentions like that I would be on the phone to the DVLA and his employer.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> I have noticed this happens in clusters like others have said, nothing for ages then a host of random abuse.
> 
> In each instance my guilt seems to be I was using a bike, *worst instance was a coke bottle with what looked like urine in it being thrown at me*.
> 
> ...


Pick the bottle up, catch up with the vehicle it came from, returning it back through the window whilst reminding them littering is an offence which carries a fine.

Returned a disposable nappy thrown out the window at me. Warm day, so I'd no need to tap on the window, before returning their property and riding off.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Dec 2018)

Most drivers wait when the obstruction is on their side of the road, so this is what I expected this lady to do. Silly me !

It happens fairly regularly on this road, and I have now learnt my proper place and doff my cap whilst waiting.


----------



## Johnno260 (13 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Pick the bottle up, catch up with the vehicle it came from, returning it back through the window whilst reminding them littering is an offence which carries a fine.
> 
> Returned a disposable nappy thrown out the window at me. Warm day, so I'd no need to tap on the window, before returning their property and riding off.



Or as I did in my case, they had stopped up the road and gone into the local pub, and left car windows open, I emptied both my water bottles onto the drivers seat.


----------



## Johnno260 (13 Dec 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Most drivers wait when the obstruction is on their side of the road, so this is what I expected this lady to do. Silly me !
> 
> It happens fairly regularly on this road, and I have now learnt my proper place and doff my cap whilst waiting.




I get people do this to me when on 2 wheels or 4, I think the issue is many people just:

A) Don't care.
B) Are so focused on what they're doing, that what happens outside their tin box doesn't compute.

During my partial commute on Tuesday I had stopped while on the bike at a zebra crossing as people were waiting to cross, in the time I had stopped 3-4 cars drove through the crossing totally oblivious to those attempting to cross the road..


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> I get people do this to me when on 2 wheels or 4, I think the issue is many people just:
> 
> A) Don't care.
> B) Are so focused on what they're doing, that what happens outside their tin box doesn't compute.
> ...



Yes - but we get this less when driving a Honda CR-V than when driving a Hyundai i10.. seems to be plain old bullying.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> in the time I had stopped 3-4 cars drove through the crossing totally oblivious to those attempting to cross the road..


My wife has been narrowly missed several times on a particular crossing here in Tavistock. By police cars...


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (13 Dec 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Yes - but we get this less when driving a Honda CR-V than when driving a Hyundai i10.. seems to be plain old bullying.



Agreed. I may as well paint a target on my Suzuki Swift.


----------



## sheddy (13 Dec 2018)

IMO - _'Drivers'_ constantly try to improve their skillset to be safe. However _'Motorists'_ just don't care.


----------



## Banjo (13 Dec 2018)

Its quite rare I get into a confrontation with a driver ,

Conclusions I have come to are 1,nothing good ever comes out of a road side argument .

2,You could be in serious danger.

3,Lifes too short to waste it trying to educate idiots.

Dont dwell on it after an incident ,trying to make sense out of an encounter with an idiot will just get you down.


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Dec 2018)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Dec 2018)

It could be worse. I got a right idiot on a shared path last night. He stood on his right, then as I signalled that I was aiming for my left, he went off on one and stood in my way. Then called me something or other, which lit the proverbial blue touch paper. After about 5 minutes of ‘re education’ about shared paths, not “pavements” he still hadn’t quite grasped the concept. Then decided to be a hero as I rode off. The kick missed by a mile, and so I rode off laughing at the idiot.


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> It could be worse. I got a right idiot on a shared path last night. He stood on his right, then as I signalled that I was aiming for my left, he went off on one and stood in my way. Then called me something or other, which lit the proverbial blue touch paper. After about 5 minutes of ‘re education’ about shared paths, not “pavements” he still hadn’t quite grasped the concept. Then decided to be a hero as I rode off. The kick missed by a mile, and so I rode off laughing at the idiot.


Wow. There seems to of been something in the air last night as regards to plonkers. I'm having a night off from the bike tonight ( to cold) so it will an idiot free night :=)


----------



## I like Skol (14 Dec 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> It could be worse. I got a right idiot on a shared path last night. He stood on his right, then as I signalled that I was aiming for my left, he went off on one and stood in my way. Then called me something or other, which lit the proverbial blue touch paper. After about 5 minutes of ‘re education’ about shared paths, not “pavements” he still hadn’t quite grasped the concept. Then decided to be a hero as I rode off. The kick missed by a mile, and so I rode off laughing at the idiot.


I don't like to nit-pick but if I have this right you appear to be putting the blame for this incident on the wrong person.
Your description makes it sound like you got involved in an altercation because a pedestrian on a SHARED use path failed/refused to move out of your way? I'm sure I must be misunderstanding your account of the tale somehow.....


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I don't like to nit-pick but if I have this right you appear to be putting the blame for this incident on the wrong person.
> Your description makes it sound like you got involved in an altercation because a pedestrian on a SHARED use path failed/refused to move out of your way? I'm sure I must be misunderstanding your account of the tale somehow.....



Yes, you seem to have missed the bit where he deliberately stood in my way.


----------



## marshmella (14 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> I get people do this to me when on 2 wheels or 4, I think the issue is many people just:
> 
> A) Don't care.
> B) Are so focused on what they're doing, that what happens outside their tin box doesn't compute.
> ...


This happened to me on my commute last year. The zebra crossing is outside a school as soon as the parents and children approached i gave way, but vehicles from the opposite direction just kept going. After about 4 or 5 had failed to stop the next car stopped and the driver shouted over to me " Can't they see there's people trying to cross?" I think i replied saying "Apparently not".

.


----------



## Bazzer (14 Dec 2018)

It's one of the reasons I bought a camera. 
I had internal mental arguments for a long time about getting a camera, but the second time I was hit, followed by what seemed to be weekly, or more frequent, close calls, swung it for me. Whilst most drivers are considerate, there seems to be a significant minority who, for whatever reason, quite frankly don't give a sh1t about other road users. Such as the tosser who a week ago, hit me doing a close overtake and then drove off.


----------



## wyre forest blues (15 Dec 2018)

Some police forces now have a department that view footage of bad driving recorded on motorists video cameras and take action against such driving. This includes footage taken by cyclists. There are rules about storage and sending the footage etc...check your local force to see if they are doing this. There are so many vehicles now that have cameras that its a good way to help prevent bad driving. Its only the tip of the iceberg, but the more we as motorists and cyclists make bad driving unacceptable by highlighting it (such as happened with drink driving), the safer it will be. I have a go pro which records for about 2 + hours and would have no hesitation in forwarding footage to our local force.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jan 2019)

Long time ago I was driving along the A6 from New Mills to Stockport in the afternoon exodus. Through Hazel Grove is two lane and very busy, the lanes are not the widest and it is hairy for cyclists there. A transit tipper was in front of me and we both passed a rider, a mid twenties man on an old "racing bike". We got stopped at lights and the cyclist filtered up the inside to the stop line. Lights went to green and he set off which meant the transit driver had to overtake him again which seemed to cause him anger. When he got the chance to pass the bike he made sure to immediately cut back almost to the kerb causing the man on the bike to brake, the rider threw his arm up in anger and carried on. Next set of lights I was still behind the transit stopped for the red signal and the cyclist rode up and remonstrated through the nearside window of the transit. The driver got out immediately and walked round to the kerb, without pause he set about the cyclist but made the mistake of picking on the wrong person. I watched as they scuffled on the pavement and within a few seconds the cyclist had the better of the driver and got in a series of fierce blows to the man's face. The driver realised it was a mistake to vent fury without knowing his enemy and made his way back to his cab while the cyclist gave the passenger door a severe kicking. The lights had turned to green a minute or more earlier and the traffic was held up by the spectacle. I saw it all and was squarely on the cyclists side, I deplore violence but I felt some pleasure at seeing a bully receiving an education. The man defended himself and went too far in damaging the vehicle after the driver had obviously had enough of a beating but to put myself in his shoes I might have behaved the same, the driver attacked him by driving dangerously and then again with his fists.
One of the many reasons I left Britain was because of the anger of some people on the roads, in pubs and shops. They are a plague and must put a lot of individual effort into pissing off normal people as it seems to happen with alarming regularity. I used to take an evening ride along the lanes of North Cheshire and as cycling became more popular I encountered more cyclists and often groups of cyclists out on the lanes, with that I encountered an increased hostility from drivers. Drivers became pissed off at being slowed down along the roads and I was shocked at how many of them would "teach the biker a lesson" by driving super close past them or violently cutting back in front as they passed. I certainly hold the gutter press and the likes of Jeremy Clarkson responsible for egging on the angry of Britain, a read of the usual papers below the line comments on cycling stories tells you that there are some very unstable people at large. 
My award for car most likely to feature in road altercations goes to the Audi S3 hatchback.


----------



## Johnno260 (8 Jan 2019)

I stick mostly to the back lanes to avoid the worst traffic now, the views better there anyway.

Tunbridge Wells where I work, the tolerance for pedestrians and cyclists is virtually zero, the road where I work saw a pedestrian fatality last week, driver was arrested on suspicion of causing death by dangerous driving, following working day another pedestrian has been knocked over, and today car took out a telegraph pole and another pedestrian has been injured.

I have seen cars on almost a daily basis fail to stop at zebra crossings when people are waiting to cross, worst case I was witness to was while stopped on my bike to allow people to cross and being passed by a car with people on the crossing...

Under/Overtaking on a round-about is seen as acceptable driving behavior as well here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> I have seen cars on almost a daily basis fail to stop at zebra crossings when people are waiting to cross, worst case I was witness to was while stopped on my bike to allow people to cross and being passed by a car with people on the crossing...



I honestly can't remember cars stopping at zebra crossings in the UK. It took me ages to get used to that here: Preumed liability does make a difference.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Here's one you'll like.

The neighboring village has a main road running through it, which veers off part way and skirts around our village and the next. Alas, the main road is closed until the 4th february for works and the cage pilots are using our village as a diversion. Fine, I don't like it, but sheet happens.

However, in a couple of places the main drag through our village isn't wide enough for 2 opposing traffic flows to pass simultatneously. "Not a problem", thinks brain dead office wallah on their way home from pointlessly reloading staplers, "i'll simply drive along the footway instead." I've taken to deliberately going out at rush hour, standing on the footway at one of the two points concerned, and giving my best angry Ross Kemp expression to drivers gesturing for me to levitate out the way so they can drive along the path.

I did phone the Feds and report it. A copper I know who's still in the job, but who works a different area, tells me they've simply closed the job down as a 'vehicle nuisance' with no further action. Well, that'll be someone else I can sue when I'm eventually run over.


----------



## DaveReading (9 Jan 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> We got stopped at lights and the cyclist filtered up the inside to the stop line. Lights went to green and he set off which meant the transit driver had to overtake him again which seemed to cause him anger.



I can understand drivers getting peeved at that.

If I'm stopped at lights when cycling and it's clear that I'm going to get through on the first green, there's no point in filtering past vehicles that have already passed me once so they end up having to pass me again.

No excuse for violence or dangerous driving, though.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

If there's no ASL, stop behind the first vehicle. Etiquette be damned - it's simply safer.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> If there's no ASL, stop behind the first vehicle. Etiquette be damned - it's simply safer.



If I'm riding straight across the junction I usually sit in the queue of traffic in primary then ease left into secondary as we cross the junction.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Here's one you'll like.
> 
> The neighboring village has a main road running through it, which veers off part way and skirts around our village and the next. Alas, the main road is closed until the 4th february for works and the cage pilots are using our village as a diversion. Fine, I don't like it, but sheet happens.
> 
> ...


You'd think they'd put temporary traffic lights at the 'pinch points', worth a call to the highways authority / council ?


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Apparently the Feds have reported it to Highways, but nothing seems to be happening. When someone does get run over I'll go the press with the dates, times and names of those in authority I've spoken to.


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Jan 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> I have seen cars on almost a daily basis fail to stop at zebra crossings when people are waiting to cross,....



You do know that cars don't have to stop? Most people do, but it is not a legal requirement https://www.highwaycodeuk.co.uk/rules-for-pedestrians-crossings.html


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Aye, the law is a bit twisted re zebra crossings. You have to endanger yourself before the car is obliged to stop, which is a bit perverse.


----------



## Johnno260 (9 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> You do know that cars don't have to stop? Most people do, but it is not a legal requirement https://www.highwaycodeuk.co.uk/rules-for-pedestrians-crossings.html



I didn't know that, but it's common courtesy which is something in short supply with road users in the UK.

But not stopping for people already on the crossing? like I said I had stopped to allow people to cross, and cars charged through while the people were crossing? they also went wide as they passed me on the bike allowing people to cross... so surely they need to allow people already on the crossing to get over the road.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jan 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> But not stopping for people already on the crossing?


Definitely supposed to stop.
Edit: I've mentioned before, my wife has been narrowly missed on a zebra crossing here a number of times, including by police cars...


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

DCBassman said:


> I've mentioned before, my wife has been narrowly missed on a zebra crossing here a number of times...



I she still going out wearing that black and white striped jumpsuit?


----------



## the snail (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Aye, the law is a bit twisted re zebra crossings. You have to endanger yourself before the car is obliged to stop, which is a bit perverse.


AFAIK, there's no law against sticking your leg out as if you are starting to cross though.


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2019)

Perhaps some kind of fake leg that one could extend outwards without risk to ones wellbeing?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Perhaps some kind of fake leg that one could extend outwards without risk to ones wellbeing?



Or take a zebra on a long lead with you. Oh look a zebra crossing.


----------



## mikeymustard (9 Jan 2019)

My partner and I were out on the bikes yesterday, we were coming up to a zebra crossing when a cat appeared and boldly stepped onto it! Obviously we stopped to let it cross, as did the car coming the other way. Made us giggle


----------



## anna_adam (10 Jan 2019)

Yes, there are days when you have to go through a lot. You can't always get good people around, there are times to handle the idiots as well!


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jan 2019)

Drago said:


> Perhaps some kind of fake leg that one could extend outwards without risk to ones wellbeing?



One of those small fold-up McLaren buggies with a baby doll might be a good thing.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> One of those small fold-up McLaren buggies with a baby doll might be a good thing.



Jeez, might as well paint a bullseye on yourself! You know how bad many drivers are for target fixation.


----------



## wonderdog (11 Jan 2019)

I lived in Melbourne many moons ago and, not having sufficient folding to own a car, bought a PX 10 Peugeot. There was sufficient space on the bars to tape a couple of 1" balls. When one of those goes through a rear window of the car that's just attempted GBH the driver thinks he/ she has been shot. Similarly, carry a second pump filled with lead shot and taped closed. Similar response when rapped over the roof of offending vehicle.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2019)

wonderdog said:


> I lived in Melbourne many moons ago and, not having sufficient folding to own a car, bought a PX 10 Peugeot. There was sufficient space on the bars to tape a couple of 1" balls. When one of those goes through a rear window of the car that's just attempted GBH the driver thinks he/ she has been shot. Similarly, carry a second pump filled with lead shot and taped closed. Similar response when rapped over the roof of offending vehicle.


Bit drastic but then you are trying to communicate with Aussies.


----------



## mikeymustard (11 Jan 2019)

wonderdog said:


> I lived in Melbourne many moons ago and, not having sufficient folding to own a car, bought a PX 10 Peugeot. There was sufficient space on the bars to tape a couple of 1" balls. When one of those goes through a rear window of the car that's just attempted GBH the driver thinks he/ she has been shot. Similarly, carry a second pump filled with lead shot and taped closed. Similar response when rapped over the roof of offending vehicle.


I don't think I want to tape my balls to the handlebars, though I'm sure it'd scare off a few drivers!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Jan 2019)

wonderdog said:


> I lived in Melbourne many moons ago and, not having sufficient folding to own a car, bought a PX 10 Peugeot. There was sufficient space on the bars to tape a couple of 1" balls. When one of those goes through a rear window of the car that's just attempted GBH the driver thinks he/ she has been shot. Similarly, carry a second pump filled with lead shot and taped closed. Similar response when rapped over the roof of offending vehicle.



Wasn't it Barry Sheene that used to work as a dispatch rider? He'd carry a tennis ball in a stocking at the ready to whack in the middle of the roof panel of offending cars.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Jan 2019)

Johnno260 said:


> I didn't know that, but it's common courtesy which is something in short supply with road users in the UK.
> 
> But not stopping for people already on the crossing? like I said I had stopped to allow people to cross, and cars charged through while the people were crossing? they also went wide as they passed me on the bike allowing people to cross... so surely they need to allow people already on the crossing to get over the road.


Never overtake the lead vehicle on a two lane crossing or so the rules say. I was stopped on Princess Parkway Manchester at a crossing 1/2 mile from the exit slip of the M60, people still in motorway thrash mode heading into Manchester. Pelican crossing lights on flashing amber as a late comer is crossing in front of me pushing a pram. On my right a car passes at speed and the gap between mother, pram and nearside of vehicle was at most one yard. I assume that his more god like than you or I brain calculated that I was tardy in setting off and that nobody was actually on the crossing until daydreaming mother appeared on his left.
I had my own roadside altercation concerning pedestrian crossings a few years back with two braindead youngsters. Same thing only this time a zebra, worse still a zebra on the exit from a roundabout with two lane exit. Exactly the same, I was stopped to allow a woman to cross from my left, car passed me on the right and the woman had to jump back sharpish. They stopped outside a house a few hundred yards further up and I stopped to educate them. As they where all powerful all knowing beings they could not see the problem and when asked how they would feel if their gran complained that she had nearly been knocked flat they laughed and told me to get off before they tuned me in. The altercation followed.


----------

